

“Physical labor has become a shameful act." - somnambulist
http://problem-n-solution.blogspot.com/2008/09/physical-labor-has-become-shameful-act_18.html

======
prospero
_A Western thinker, Albert Camus, has written jokingly, in one of his letters,
that a time will come when people will start asking their servants to make
love for them. If someone falls in love with somebody, he will appoint a
servant to go and make love on his behalf!_

The second sentence is useful, because some people might not have understood
the first one. If a reader is confused by the first sentence, the next
sentence will give them a second chance!

